# اللهجة العراقية : خوش



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
المعروف في اللغة العربية الفصحى وكذلك في اللهجات العربية أن الموصوف يسبق الصفة ، ولكن عندنا في العراق نستخدم كلمة (خوش) - ولعلها فارسية - ومعناها (جيد) ، ولكن ليس حرفيا ، لأنه لا يصح استبدال أحد الصفتين مكان الأخرى ، فكلمة (خوش) هي صفة تسبق الموصوف ولا يسبقها ، فنقول مثلا :
(هذا خوش كتاب) ، ونعني بها (هذا كتاب جيد) ، ولا يصح أن نقول : (هذا كتاب خوش) ، كما لا يصح طبعا أن نقول : (هذا جيد كتاب) .
لا أدري ان كانت هذه الكلمة مستخدمة في لهجات عربية أخرى غير العراقية .
وهل هنالك صفة تسبق الموصوف في اللهجات العربية غير كلمة (خوش) ؟


----------



## DialectLearner

سمعت كلمة "خوش" في مسلسل كويتي ومسلسل إماراتي، ونعم، كانت تسبق الموصوف


----------



## elroy

في اللهجة الفلسطينية لا نستخدم كلمة "خوش" إلا في عبارة "خوش بوش" والتي تشير إلى أشخاص بينهم مقدار كبير من الألفة. ولا تخطر على بالي أية صفة تسبق الموصوف في اللهجة الفلسطينية. 

بالمناسبة، تعبير "خوش كتاب" يذكّرني بالتعبير الفصيح "خير كتاب" حيث كلمة "خير" تسبق "كتاب" وتفيد نفس المعنى تقريبًا، بيد أن كلمة "خير" طبعًا ليست صفة بل اسمًا.​


----------



## Bireche Ridha

في الجزائر وبالضبط في لهجة مدينة سطيف، نستعمل كلمة خواشة وخياشة.
خواشة بفتح الخاء وتشديد الواو وجمعها خووش بسكون الخاء وفتح الواو الاولى وفتح الواو الثانية مع تشديدها، تطلق على الجبان وكناية عن الرجل الذي ياتيه الرجال.
خياشة بتشديد الياء مفردها خياش بتشديد الياء، وتطلق على اللص.
أصل خياش كما يبدو لي كياس بتشديد الياء، لأنه يحتال ويتكيس في سرقة الناس، وتحولت الكاف الى خاء للمخالفة بينها وبين كلمة الكياس بتشديد الياء، وهو الحمامي الذي يداك زبائنه في الحمام.
 والكاسة هي قطعة قماش مزدوجة تخاط على شكل مستطيل يدخل فيها المرء يده من الجهة المفتوحة، ويدلك بها جلده لازالة الاوساخ.


----------



## djara

أنظر هنا تعريف كلمة خوش في معجم ستاينكاس فارسي-أنكليزي
الأمثلة تأكد أن خوش تسبق الموصوف في اللغة الفارسية


----------



## I.K.S.

Bireche Ridha said:


> أصل خياش كما يبدو لي كياس بتشديد الياء، لأنه يحتال ويتكيس في سرقة الناس، وتحولت الكاف الى خاء للمخالفة بينها وبين كلمة الكياس بتشديد الياء


إبدال الكاف خاءا أمر مستبعد, ربما كياس مرادف لخياش, حيث أنهن اشتقوا أصل خياش من الخيشة وهي مثل الكيس الكبير


----------



## Ectab

ليس فقط "خوش" تسبق الموصوف في لهجتنا العراقية, بل هي لا تتصرف وفقا لجنس وعدد الموصوف, كما أنها لا تقبل "ال التعريف", وليس لها أي تصريف مثل باقي الصفات كاسم أو صفة تفضيل فهي دائما "خوش".
كما أنها تستخدم مع الأفعال كظرف وكذلك تسبق الفعل في حين أغلب الظروف تأتي بعد الفعل مع إمكانية قدومها قبله, أما "خوش" فهي دائما قبل الفعل وربما يخطئ البعض فيضعها بعده وهذا قليل.
ولا يبدو أن خوش اسم كما ذكر elroy
لكن ربما تكون كذلك. وهي من الفارسية.​


----------



## Mahaodeh

Bireche Ridha said:


> في الجزائر وبالضبط في لهجة مدينة سطيف، نستعمل كلمة خواشة وخياشة.
> خواشة بفتح الخاء وتشديد الواو وجمعها خووش بسكون الخاء وفتح الواو الاولى وفتح الواو الثانية مع تشديدها، تطلق على الجبان وكناية عن الرجل الذي ياتيه الرجال.
> خياشة بتشديد الياء مفردها خياش بتشديد الياء، وتطلق على اللص.
> أصل خياش كما يبدو لي كياس بتشديد الياء، لأنه يحتال ويتكيس في سرقة الناس، وتحولت الكاف الى خاء للمخالفة بينها وبين كلمة الكياس بتشديد الياء، وهو الحمامي الذي يداك زبائنه في الحمام.
> والكاسة هي قطعة قماش مزدوجة تخاط على شكل مستطيل يدخل فيها المرء يده من الجهة المفتوحة، ويدلك بها جلده لازالة الاوساخ.


لا أظن أن أصل خيّاش هو كيّاس، الأغلب أن أصلها الخيش وهو نسيج غليظ خشن يصنع من أردأ أنواع الكتان أو من خيوط القنب.

حسب القاموس المحيط، الخَيْش يُطلق على الرجل الدنيء - لا أدري ولكن لعله تشبيها بالنسيج الذي يُعتبر من أدنى أنواع النسيج لخشونته رخص ثمنه.

لعل الخواشة والخياشة من هذا.

أما الكاسة فأظنها تحريف كيس. في المشرق العربي يستخدمون شيئا مشابها وهو كيس يُصنع من الليف يستخدم في الاغتسال ويسمونه كيس الحمّام. لا أرى علاقة بين هذه الكاسة (أو هذا الكيس) وذلك الرجل


----------



## Romeel

خوش موجودة في الخليج والعراق وهي كلمة فارسية وتعني جيد


----------



## Hemza

Mahaodeh said:


> أما الكاسة فأظنها تحريف كيس. في المشرق العربي يستخدمون شيئا مشابها وهو كيس يُصنع من الليف يستخدم في الاغتسال ويسمونه كيس الحمّام.


كذلك بالضبط في بلدان المغرب ليس هناك فرق .


----------

